# Apache 700 - 2005... The bottoms fell out Me sink. !!



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Went to put the plug in the sink of our bathroom in the Apache 700, 2005 model,,#
And the whole bottom fell out !!!!!!!
I know it's out of warrentee but surely this must be a manufacturing fault or something... ? Anyway I have emailed Autotrail.. Lets see how they come back on this... Anyone else had similar ??


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

I've had this happen too. In my case it was because the drain pipe immediately under the sink runs through a cupboard and gets continually pushed around as things are stored and retrieved. This puts a strain on the base of the sink and transfers the 'bending' moment to the plug hole in the sink base where the pipe's clipped on. You can accidentally exert a lot of force on the sink and not even know it.



tonka said:


> Went to put the plug in the sink of our bathroom in the Apache 700, 2005 model,,#
> And the whole bottom fell out !!!!!!!
> I know it's out of warrentee but surely this must be a manufacturing fault or something... ? Anyway I have emailed Autotrail.. Lets see how they come back on this... Anyone else had similar ??


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

Looks to me like you could fit a larger waste / plug hole, to compensate for the missing bit. Worth a trip to B&Q should be no more than a few quid.


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*looks thin*

It looks to me it is excedingly thin where the actual crack is (visible on the bit around the plug hole)

I would say it is either bad design ( either too thin if it is meant to be that thin or lack of understanding on how the material thins in the moulding technique arouund the radius) or poor manufacture.

I will be shining the torch up though mine tonight, and if it looks thin then I will be applying a layer of epoxy or something underneath.

Somehow I expect they are all like it!

Grant


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Well here it is.... The reply...

_"I am sorry that you have suffered this problem. The material will be quite thin round the plug hole this is normal and is a result of the manufacturing process.
You should be able to purchase a replacement from our parts department, they can be contacted on 01472 571003."_

So anyone with one of these Autotrails.. Be warned, youve got a dodgy sink waiting to break... !! THIS IS NORMAL.. not my words......

ps.. Thanks for the tips / advise already received..


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Tonka

It happened to me in my old Autocruise and I repaired it as Andyman advised an oversized plug/drain.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Your response is not reffering to normal being that the sinks regularly fail. It refers to the thin plastic being normal as a result of the manufacturing process. This will be the same with all plastic sinks. This is also the same as all other plastic moulded processes where plastic thins as it stretches.

I would also like to add that as a dealer we have had similar occurances as a result of mouthwash (not all) attacking the plastic, a fact that was confirmed by the manufacturer of the wash basin.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sink parts*

Hi

I had to replace the bits on a Smev/Burstner sink.I found the bits as www.leisureshopdirect.com

Russell


----------



## rossoandy (Mar 26, 2007)

tonka said:


> Went to put the plug in the sink of our bathroom in the Apache 700, 2005 model,,#
> And the whole bottom fell out !!!!!!!
> I know it's out of warrentee but surely this must be a manufacturing fault or something... ? Anyway I have emailed Autotrail.. Lets see how they come back on this... Anyone else had similar ??


I've seen this falure manytimes...build quality of the sink is perhaps just a little too lightweight! Shower trays can do just the same too...
perhaps its just as well toilets dont have plugholes!


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*Mines broken now...*

My sink has broken now! it has cracked about a third of the way round.

This is a design fault and they should replace these sinks free! Anyway I know they wont.

So I carefully adjusted the drain pipe, where it joins on to relieve the stress that appeared to be there, then put a big fillet of "no more nails" around the underneath and waited for that to go off, then carefully applied solvent weld into the (small) gap from above.

It is hardly noticeable now and does not leak... time will tell.

Grant


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Mines broken now...*



oilslick said:


> My sink has broken now! it has cracked about a third of the way round.
> 
> Grant


Yes, I definatly think these sinks are not up to the job.
Update on mine... Ordered a new sink off Autotrail, cost about £70 with shipping etc... Finally got round to replacing it last week. I'm no DIY expert but quite pleased with the job and guess no one will ever know..
The sink was all in one piece and I had to cut out tap and drain holes myself..
All done now, can get back to havin a wash !!


----------



## Ballyb (Feb 28, 2009)

Happened to me on my Autotrail scout but oversize plug/drain did the necessary and no problem to date
Worth a try in your case 
Good Luck


----------



## ianhc (Feb 4, 2009)

As we have all seen the shower trays and sinks on the Auto Trail are very poor. My shower tray outlet collapsed in exactly the same way.
The cause: Autotrail had cut too big a hole underneath where the outlet pipe is coupled, this large hole means that the plug hole has no support under it, one steps back, heel on plug and bang, heel through tray and bits hanging down. Very poor again. The sides of the tray are not square but are rounded and tapered which means they do not sit on the floor for support, and you guessed it..... the tray starts to crack at the base....... they all do it in Autotrails.
I drilled holes i each corner and each side half way up the tray sides and squirted expanding foam in, which swelled and filled the void around the tray and agave it support. Resealed using Adheseal from campercare ( www.campercare.co.uk) brilliant, sealer, even under water, and adhesive, in white.
And it was only £59000.00!!!


----------



## ianhc (Feb 4, 2009)

Thats the motorhome £59000.00 not the adheseal which was £9.99. DOH!!
Tip.
Read what you have put before submitting.
Well thats told me then!!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

ianhc said:


> Thats the motorhome £59000.00 not the adheseal which was £9.99. DOH!!
> Tip.
> Read what you have put before submitting.
> Well thats told me then!!


    

Outcome for me was a new sink off Autotrail, Sink was about £35 but by the time you get vat and carriage it was over £60 ..
Fitted new one myself, I'm not very DIY but managed a reasonable job, apart from connecting the hot and cold tap wrong way  No sorted.. 

from all the reports on new Autotrails with the X250 cab I think I'll stick with this one for a bit longer...


----------



## ianhc (Feb 4, 2009)

Exactly my view, the Autotaril is a real looker and turns heads all over Europe, pity there are these niggling problems, trouble is there is a bit of the British Leyland mentality " but we've always made crap" they knew they were no good but didnt do anything to sort for years.
Dont you think its the old senario " those that design them dont use them"


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

My sink, Apache 700 of 2004 vintage went exactly the same during the recent cold spell in Dunkirk whilst waiting for the ferry. Same place in fact the photograph could well be taken of mine.

I have had a quick look but cant see how it all comes apart, anybody already done the job got any tips ?

RD


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

04HBG...I have PM'd you regarding the above request.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I got a replacement from Autotrail.. Not cheap I recall.
From memory it was silicone holding the sink in, maybe a few clips but eitherway it was not hard ... Otherwise I would not have done it myself.. 

The slide around door can be removed by lifting on the channel.
Get a sharp knife going under the edge of the sink and break the silicon seal.
Someone has stated that stuff like mouthwash rots the plastic but must have been a previous owner not me...


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Many thanks for the quick replies, very helpfull

RD


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Everyone is banned from our bathroom until I have checked sink and shower base
Dave p


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

tonka said:


> Anyone else had similar ??


Yes a similar thing happened on my previous Concorde. The van was within warranty and I was on my way to the dealer for a service anyway. It turned out it wasn't properly fitted from the factory. They fitted another one free of charge ofcourse.


----------

